# We Found Certified Pure Theraputic Grade Goat Milk Soap! Doterra



## Donkeygirl (May 13, 2012)

We have been searching and searching for Doterra or CPTG goat milk soap and we found some! :happy:It is all natural, no dyes, preservatives, or fragrance. They use CPTG essential oil from Doterra! They are just started to use CPTG essential oils so they only have Wild Orange and Eucalyptus. ( look up the benefits for those!)
Anyway, thought I would share. If anyone is interested they have a website (with free shipping) www.threepineranchgoatmilksoap.com 

Had to share!


----------

